# Clicking noise in vents



## JoshMonty (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi all i can hear a clicking noise in my air vents when i turn my heater on. I can only hear it when its on low. Wondering if i need the dealer to fix it or if i can.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

To clarify, the noise is occurring all the time and not just when switching the vent flaps? From floor to defrost for example. And it only happens when the heat is on or when the fan is blowing in general? Either way, if it's under warranty I wouldn't mess with it and let them do it. If it isn't, someone here may be able to walk you through some things to check. Maybe something is making contact with the fan.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

JoshMonty said:


> Hi all i can hear a clicking noise in my air vents when i turn my heater on. I can only hear it when its on low. Wondering if i need the dealer to fix it or if i can.


there are little motors with gear drive that move the doors, most likely one that is stripped an its the teeth slipping that you hear. common on GMs changed many at work.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If it's there all the time, I'd pull your cabin air filter. There might be some junk in there touching the fan. I doubt if that would be covered by any warranty, so you'd want to make sure it's not that before taking it in.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

> Hi all i can hear a clicking noise in my air vents when i turn my heater on. I can only hear it when its on low. Wondering if i need the dealer to fix it or if i can.




Hey JoshMonty, 

I?m sorry to hear that you are experiencing this with your Cruze. Your local certified Chevrolet dealership would be in the best position to assist as they have the technical skills and expertise needed to resolve your vehicle concern. If you would like for us to reach out on your behalf, feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, the name of your preferred dealer and we will be glad to help! 

Cecil J. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

